# Durock (CBU) to Drywall transition HELP



## qwkslvr (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, and please excuse me because this is my 1st post on this site. I am currently in the middle of my bathroom renovation and I have what may seem like a stupid question. In my shower unit, I have the CBU on all three walls and I need to know the best procedure for transitioning from the CBU to the MR drywall. 

Do I FibaTape or paper tape the seem between the two? Do I use traditional joint compound or something else to ensure better water and steam protection? The main concern is the area between the top of the cement board where the tile will stop and the MR drywall that will go form there to the ceiling. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Do use mesh tape on the joint. Actually, I usually stop the backerboard just below the top of the tile. Then caulk the tile top. That way the joint is covered, and it is generally high enough that moisture is not as big an issue.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Just like Just Bill said! 

Be CERTAIN that you have solid framing/blocking behind that seam...You don't want the edge of either piece floating out in space between studs.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I had the same question - so - mesh and mortar, yes?

Awesome 

What about for the rest of the greenboard in a bathroom - when there is no transition between the two should a traditional mud be used? I've always wondered about mud in a high-vapor invironment.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Traditional ready mix is fine. Use quality paint intended for bathroom application. Make sure you have adequate ventilation...


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, awesome.


----------

